# How do you teach Korean?



## Freeflight

Hi, I'm native Korean and trying to teach someone who never learned Korean before.
I honestly don't know where to start from because it's totally different language from those western-languages based on Roman/Greek.
I'm planning to teach from just basic phrases like 안녕, 고마워, 잘가, 다음에 봐, etc... but again, I don't know how to explain how do I mix the letters.
For example, if you say 안녕, then it's the mix of ㅇ+ㅏ+ㄴ [ + ] ㄴ+ㅕ+ㅇ.
I've searched on Naver and other Korean websites but I could find bunch of useless craps... if anyone can help me with teaching Korean, I would buy 소주  (if you live in Toronto)

Oh and again, if you have teaching experiences, please share with me 

Thanks,


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Freeflight said:


> I don't know how to explain how do I mix the letters.  [...] I've searched on Naver and other Korean websites but I could find bunch of useless craps...


 
I must say that I am still fond of this Korean website: http://korean.sogang.ac.kr/. It explains the writing system quite well, has a lot of graphic and audio material. 
Also this site (http://www.langintro.com/kintro/), though graphically less attractive, I found highly useful.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Polak2008

You can see websites like www.teenkorean.net.
They explained hangyl writting etc....
I am learning Korean from there and other sites...


----------



## Freeflight

Thank you all. I appriciate. Would anyone want to go for So-Ju? haha
Thank you all again.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I was just wondering about how (and where) _you_ are going to teach Korean. I mean, face to face, private classes, over the internet. In Korea, in another country...

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Freeflight

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering about how (and where) _you_ are going to teach Korean. I mean, face to face, private classes, over the internet. In Korea, in another country...
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank



It's more like language exchange that takes place at any coffee shops or anywhere. I teach my friend Korean and he teach me French. We usually set the location and time by phone calls or emails. I found him through Craigslist.


----------



## THENSON9200

I agree 100% with Frank that Sogang's Korean language website is an excellent resource. I'm using a lot of different resources (websites, books, etc) to study Korean, but Sogang is high on my list of favorites.

As to your question, wow...it's difficult to answer with a simple reply. Well, I'll just jump right to the point then: context and situational awareness. In my humble opinion, the best way for you to teach simple, real-life phrases is to use situations (via movies, role-playing, etc) to create a scenario for your student. By doing this, you lean on what the student already knows, thereby establishing context regarding the new phrases you're going to teach him/her, and then reinforce it with pictures, images, video, etc.

Taking one of your phrases for example, if I was going to teach someone "다음에 봐," maybe I'd start by using a video or picture of people saying their farewells to each other to establish the context of my new expression. Then, I'd demonstrate it for my student by saying it aloud, followed by some simple role-play (i.e. "A: 안녕. B: 안년 다음에봐.") to force my student to say it once or twice. Now, at this point, I'd ask my student if he/she can understand the meaning of what he/she is saying. Finally, you should include some activities that given your student an opportunity to practice/use the newly learned expression.

Anyways, I hope it helps. I just wanted to give a quick and dirty example of how I'd go about it.

P.S. If you want to see a teaching method that is similiar to the one I've outlined here, visit Arirang's _Let's Speak Korean_ website. Apparently, because I'm a new user I can't post a link to the website, so copy this link into your browers address bar: (www).arirang.co.kr/Tv2/LSK_WhatsOn.asp?PROG_CODE=TVCR0430&sys_lang=Eng .


----------



## nort9111

I teach the vowels first because of the graphic simplicity it is easier for foreigners to learn. Also as soon as they get the hang of the pattern of the vowels 
(ah-> yah, uh -> yuh and so on) 
it's easier to teach the pattern of the consonants 
(g + stroke = k, d + stroke = t, j + stroke -> ch and so on..)


Also get a Hanmoon note like the ones used by middle and high school students, and have them practice writing hangul in the boxes. It only costs around 1000won and it helps alot.


I agree with the above post. Arirang's _Let's Speak Korean_ is a good video for those who have passed the very basic level and moving on to intermediate.


----------

